# Piano Stories - Nikolas Sideris - in CDBaby. Tiny album...



## nikolas (Jan 22, 2013)

Hellos...

This is the reason I've disappeared over the past few months. I've been slaving out to work on my piano duets. To get the scores ready, illustrated, proof read and published. To record and video myself and another lovely pianist, named Myrto Akrivou, on a Steinway baby grand... to release part of the video on youtube and the recording in http://www.cdbaby.com/CD/nikolassideris (CDBaby)

So...

http://www.cdbaby.com/CD/nikolassideris (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="ps1color1.jpg"
data-src="http://www.nikolas-sideris.com/EMF/ps1color1.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://www.nikolas-sideris.com/EMF/ps1color1.jpg"
data-url="http://www.nikolas-sideris.com/EMF/ps1color1.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="ps1color1.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

The album holds almost 16 minutes of music for 2 pianists, on one single piano, spread over seven different movements/works. Visiting the link you can preview all the recordings (for some 30 secs or so)... and in the Member's Composition forum you'll be able to check out three videos from the set.

The album is for sale at 6.99$ from CDBaby currently and will be available later on from iTunes, amazon, and other digital distributors... 

The score is also for sale at 15 euros, from the http://www.musica-ferrum.com/catalog/viewitem.php?show=47 (Editions Musica Ferrum Web-shop) and a bundle of two scores is only at 20 euros (second copy 66% off) http://www.musica-ferrum.com/catalog/viewitem.php?show=48 (Over here)

Thanks for reading, checking out the links and potentially buying it...

Since this is Vi-Control, if anyone would like something better than the mp3s offered in CDBaby and other digital distributors, let me know and I'll see what I can do! 

Nikolas


----------



## nikolas (Feb 2, 2013)

Bump to say that I figured that the price might be too high, so I reduced it at 4.99$ for an EP... 

I think that's fairer..


----------



## autopilot (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice work Nikolas. Gorgeous vignettes. 

I liked an Unfortunate Dialogue and Sparrow in particular. 

Incubus surprised me in its simple tonal opening but went some nice places and came back. Great control 

But I thought Unfortunate Dialogue's final cadences were something really special. Trying to finish something unsayable... 

or something  

Cheers

Sean


----------



## nikolas (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Sean,

Many thanks for the post, the small review here and for buying the EP. I'm very happy that you found it 'gorgeous' and extremely happy that you've enjoyed the ending of 'Unfortunate Dialogue / Fair Dialogue' since it's my favorite as well!


----------



## nikolas (Feb 5, 2013)

Okie...

And now the EP is available in amazon and itunes, for anyone interested.

Links:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_srch_dr ... ch-type=ss

and

https://itunes.apple.com/album/piano-st ... mpt=uo%3D1


----------

